# 1965 Pontiac LeMans open diff spider gears needed



## Banjos (May 10, 2021)

Does anyone have, or know where to get decent used spider gears and pinion shaft for the open rear diff on my '65 LeMans? I've looked online and can only find posi spider gears, such as Yukon's YPKGM8.2-BOP-P-28 for $400+ a pop. First off, will they fit? But secondly, where can I get cheaper used ones? Hopefully someone kept their old gears after swapping to a posi/locker/12-bolt/etc....?


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

Hello
I should have extras stashed from a 69 8.2 
Scott
2o6 4six5 9165 730-9 pm pacific time


----------



## Chad Jester (Sep 8, 2020)

I'll have some out of my '65 GTO soon..... are you in a rush?


----------



## Banjos (May 10, 2021)

I'm not in a real rush, but would like to no longer worry about the rear falling apart. When I bought the car in 2005, the rear whined. Not sure which started to bur/scratch first, but one of the spider gears and the cross-pin had damaged each other. I keep saying I'll get a posi/locker and keep having to spend all my money on other things life throws at me. I've checked the gear/pin over the years and haven't seen a change. I'm not sure, but the whine seems to have gotten louder recently. I've course, I did just changed from a flex fan to a clutch fan, so I'm hearing all kinds of new/louder sounds. I have the cross-pin from an old powertrax locker that should work just fine (if not better) with new(er) gears. Actually, if the other gear is just as smooth as it was the last time I checked, I could only need one... unless it's extremely crazy to replace only one. My cell is 336-254-3656 for whoever is willing to help with/sell me a gear or two.


----------

